# Seeking Moderators



## Josh (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm looking to add some new moderators to our team. If any of you an interested, I'd encourage you to nominate yourselves or others you think would make a great TeguTalk Mod 
Moderators are conflict resolvers who love tegus and have a general knowledge of basic care and how to direct people to the answers they seek on TeguTalk. Ideally, our moderators welcome new members, help with technical issues and remove posts that violate our community guidelines. Of course, moderators also love the tegu hobby and have a desire to encourage and help others successfully raise healthy tegus.
If you know someone that sounds like they fit this bill, or you feel you do and you're up to the task, please send me a PM with your moderator nomination. I'll be making a list of the top contenders and selecting a few to join our team. TeguTalk has a great reputation for being a friendly and helpful place to get all kinds of information about tegus - the entire community has helped develop this culture. I'm excited to bring on a few more volunteers to help keep TeguTalk the great place it's become!


----------



## RickyNo (Sep 22, 2013)

There really isnt too much chatter on here, the site owner and a number 2 could do it all for sure. When I had my site we had 2 mods and even then they didnt have to do much. Wish this place was busier.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 24, 2013)

SnakeCharmr728 and Deac77!


----------



## chelvis (Sep 24, 2013)

lol all the people I would nominate are already mods.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 24, 2013)

Chelvis, for sure - I've nominated vis many times in the past.


----------



## Josh (Sep 27, 2013)

@RickyNo what site did you run?
@chelvis @TeguBuzz thanks for weighing in! 
I wanted to give our current mods a chance to take a break, if they want. I know people get busy and life takes over sometimes and you just don't have the time you used to have. I also think it might help to get some fresh eyes out there on the forums...


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm only just now jumping back into it, finally my life has become simpler as of last month!


----------



## RickyNo (Sep 27, 2013)

Josh said:


> @RickyNo what site did you run?
> @chelvis @TeguBuzz thanks for weighing in!
> I wanted to give our current mods a chance to take a break, if they want. I know people get busy and life takes over sometimes and you just don't have the time you used to have. I also think it might help to get some fresh eyes out there on the forums...


I started my own biker club back in the day. All of the other local sites had too many rules and I didnt like that. I got pretty big but after a few of our friends got ran over the majority of us don't ride or stunt too much anymore so traffic slowed down on the site no sense in keeping it going.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 28, 2013)

TeguBuzz said:


> SnakeCharmr728 and Deac77!


I second Snakecharmer728


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 30, 2013)

whoa, Im late for seeing this. Thanks for the nominations guys! I'd be glad to help out - means I'll have to make more effort to checking the page more often and reading into things more.


----------

